# Waterfall Soap dish



## supermom

This is a link to Amazon for a wonderful soap dish. No more water collecting anywhere. I bought one for every bathroom and received free shipping, so the price is really not bad. I like it so much, I thought I'd share.

http://www.amazon.com/TradeMarkComm...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1287967043&sr=8-2


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

It's ok and serves the purpose, but the ones Lee makes look so much nicer!!!

Nice of you to share, not a bad price either 

Lynn


----------



## buckrun

Thanks Lynn. We used to make something like that with a spout for draining-looked almost like our spoon rest if you can feature that- but wow everyone wanted a custom fit for their counter and sink and so we just went back to flat surface dishes. I just have a huge aversion to plastics being ceramics person. I did however almost quit my job  when I saw the lovely selection of wooden dishes in another thread. How in the world can you compete with that kind of pricing for such a nice item. I thought how cool it would be to just buy a bunch of those and all the great soaps made by all these people on here and sell that instead of work so hard all day every day! Good thinkin huh? Maybe a soap store is in my future!
Lee


----------



## linbee

I do agree that the wooden ones look nice, but I want ceramic. I like something that I can wash. Wood in the bathroom doesn't work for me. So, Lee, if you open a store, just be sure your pieces are in it.


----------



## Kalne

Nice concept.....but I'm the same way with plastic. Not very aesthetic. I absolutely love Lee's too but I use the wood because I just know one of my many children would end up breaking ceramic or glass. :/


----------



## supermom

I'm new to bar soaps and this was the only thing I could find which drained the water into the sink. I didn't know about Lynn's. How can I see them?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Here is Lee's soap dishes http://www.buckrunpottery.com/12.html 
I have a round one with a leaf- can't say enough good things about it!

Lynn


----------



## Sharpgoat

Lee I would love to send you one of my wood soap decks and have you make a dish to go under it.
I have a plastic lid under it to get the drips not appealing. :nooo
Fran


----------



## tmfinley

I would think the drippping soap liquid down the side of the sink would end up looking pretty gross.


----------



## buckrun

Fran just send me a digital image and some measurements and I will see what I can do.
Send photos to [email protected]
Keep in mind they go in the dishwasher too.
Lee


----------



## Kalne

One of my bathrooms has a sink with a wide 'ledge'. My wood soap deck fits nicely on it. The soap 'drippings' do not seem to collect and with so many hands in my house, it gets used a lot. There's enough tilt to the ledge that water runs into the sink easily enough.

Now in my other bathroom the sink edge is not wide enough for a dish so it sits on the counter. I use a tray with that one and it does get full of water. I dump/rinse it out every time I use it. If I didn't have so many dc I'm sure it wouldn't get so full. It would be nice to have a more washable tray under that one as what I have is wood.


----------



## supermom

All I can say is we are pleased with our waterfall soap dish. We have not had a problem with soap collecting on the sink. It does drain, but it doesn't collect. We do clean our bathrooms pretty regularly, so we wipe them down each week. I do understand it's plastic, but they actually almost look ceramic and are much nicer in person that I expected them to be. It may not be the prettiest thing, but so much better than a soggy bar of soap. It's perfect for us, a family with lots of children and lots of sinks, and it was affordable. 

Lee's dishes are beautiful, but .....they still would collect water and that is what I was trying to avoid. With 4 children, our soap dish was filling constantly. Now our bars stay dry. I would totally like it if someone came up with a beautiful ceramic waterfall soap dish which was also low cost, but we are in the practical stage of life. So....we are pleased with our plastic dish.


----------



## buckrun

Monica~ Don't let all the pottery enthusiasts be too hard on you here! I appreciate all the nice comments but yes- this draining kind of dish is wonderful. Let me catch up on orders and I will take some time and go back to making ours that are just a spoon rest shape with feet on the back and not on the front. I never put pegs to hold the bar because the rim did that. I understand high traffic areas and putting the bar back wet with dripping hands. Thanks for reminding me I need to service this population as well. Can you all feature the spoon rest with feet on the back? Stay tuned!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And yep, although I sell alot of Lee's soap dishes, I have the wooden ones for my display and for $1.99 alot of folks want the wooden ones.


----------



## Sharpgoat

Lee, I'am going to have John DH cut me a new size soap deck and I will get the measurements and then get it to you.
Thank you.
Fran


----------



## supermom

Lee, Now that is just pefect....the spoon rest with some feet in the back to give it a slope. I really would enjoy having that one. I'm not sure I could buy one for each sink in our big house (maybe one a month ;o), but it would be nice if I could. I love pottery, too. Your pieces are so beautiful, but.....right now, we are into practical. Once the kids are grown, we'll throw out the plastic ;o). Afterall.....a bar of soap is not pretty sitting in a puddle of water, no matter how pretty the dish is. My husband and I can keep our bathroom soap dry, but any the kids use.....get soggy right away without the drain. Someone mentioned it would make the sink dirty, but the waterfall hangs out far enough into the sink that the water goes right past the wall of the sink...mainly hitting the bottom of the sink. Nice design and I think you'd do very well to make some like this.


----------



## supermom

I'd like a link to see the wooden ones you are all speaking about.


----------



## buckrun

Gosh there was just a short thread with a link. They had a great selection at unreal prices and it made me wonder about what I am doing. I think it was called soapania.com or some such!
Lee


----------



## supermom

Well, Lee, there is nothing like a home-made ceramic dish and you have to make some money for your time. I wouldn't second guess that. Not everyone can spend $20 a sink, but others can. It's nice to have choices. I definitely would prefer your dishes when you have the draining type available, but will probably have to hold off spending the $$ for awhile. Maybe I can put them on my wish list for my family to see ;o).


----------



## buckrun

DGI members are treated as one wholesale account -we call it the Vicki discount to thank her for encouraging us to post about our business on here even tho it is not to do with goats. So when members order from us- prices are 30% less than our retail. That discount represents the marketing costs for doing festivals which is the discount we give our wholesale accounts. Thanks Monica- I will bump this when I get some made.


----------



## supermom

Oh boy, Lee! 30% off will help considerably. Thank you for doing that. Maybe I can buy one for every sink in my first order. dance:


----------



## buckrun

Thank Vicki !!!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

We are doing Lee's soap dishes with some home made soap as Christmas presents this year. I figure people are so used to using liquid pump soap that many don't have soap dishes any more. And when your options for bar soap are Ivory, Zest, and the like, why would you? So this way, if people decide they want more soap, they already have a dish and I've got Christmas presents covered.


----------



## tmfinley

I know have a wonderful spoon rest soap dish at my kitchen sink! Thank you for the idea Lee. I never use the spoon rest and it just sits on the kitchen counter - Now it has a job and works so well!


----------



## buckrun

Very cool Tiff! Thanks Billie- I have the sets started but you need to get me a list of what kind of soap dishes and how many. It was hard to decide how to do the butterfly set but I will send you a digital for pre-approval. The grapes look good.
Lee


----------

